# Uk sat tv



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

Sorry to bring it up again but I have just got to my house in Ibiza and can still recieve all the Uk sat channels on my 1.5m dish. Any idea if there will be more changes or am I safe.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

rewdan said:


> Sorry to bring it up again but I have just got to my house in Ibiza and can still recieve all the Uk sat channels on my 1.5m dish. Any idea if there will be more changes or am I safe.
> Thanks in advance.


Sats the man to ask as he is the knowledge on this forum to anything related to satellite TV.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

rewdan said:


> Sorry to bring it up again but I have just got to my house in Ibiza and can still recieve all the Uk sat channels on my 1.5m dish. Any idea if there will be more changes or am I safe.
> Thanks in advance.


Well, the third new UK TV satellite is expected to be launched later this year.
It is expected to carry some Sky pay channels. and be used for "back up / emergency" purposes.
It is expected its reception will be similar to the first two new UK TV satellites.

("Expected" - key word!)

It is thought that the main UK TV channels bbc itv will remain on their current satellite - so you should not see any more changes for the next 12-15 year- the lifespan of these new satellites....

But you never know......


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

thanks Sat, time to invest in an HD pvr finally!


----------

